# Metha-Drol/Super DMZ 2.0/Trenabol at Blackstone



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 8, 2013)

I noticed they sell both of these products that IML used to sell. Am I missing something here? I thought IML stopped their sales due to a ban on the drug making them illegal substances. Did they not really get banned, or did Blackstone change the formula in some way? I feel a little salty that I stocked up on something that really never left the market at all.

Second question is their Trenabol something that is methylated? Anyone use it that has also used injectable Tren and have a true comparison of the two products? Seems too good to be true that this pill is equal to running injectable Tren. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2013)

Superdrol was banned last year so it was replaced with a legal compound called Methylstsn. IML is getting away from the "grey area" products, BSL will be the hardcore brand going forward. I hope that clears things up.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2013)

Trenabol is not methylated and results have been great at 4 caps daily.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 8, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Trenabol is not methylated and results have been great at 4 caps daily.



Is it still hard on the liver? Does it trash lipids? I am just curious why they say to run it 4 weeks on 8 weeks off. I have the pre ban Metha-Drol and the SDMZ 2.0 and leaned more towards the 2.0 for lean dry gains. I'm in a cutting phase of my diet and know putting on muscle is unlikely but would like to retain what I have until I get down to a BF that I'm satisfied with before trying to bulk. Given that I've had elevated liver enzymes in the past I'm not really a fan of anything methylated to be honest. Of the three products Blackstone carries the Trenabol has me the most interested. I'd be stacking it with test and deca.


----------



## GUNRACK (Apr 8, 2013)

I am also curious about the trenabol


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2013)

I ran the Trenabol for 4 weeks, best oral I have ever used, the only negative thing I experienced was night sweats.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 8, 2013)

Prince said:


> I ran the Trenabol for 4 weeks, best oral I have ever used, the only negative thing I experienced was night sweats.



Those are comments that make me wish I didn't have a ton of Metha-Drol and SDMZ...lol....not that I've tried them with negatives but I just want to avoid methylated items if possible....Nutrex 1-TU is still the best oral I have ever used when you take in to account side effects vs gains. Loved that shit


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Is it still hard on the liver? Does it trash lipids? I am just curious why they say to run it 4 weeks on 8 weeks off. I have the pre ban Metha-Drol and the SDMZ 2.0 and leaned more towards the 2.0 for lean dry gains. I'm in a cutting phase of my diet and know putting on muscle is unlikely but would like to retain what I have until I get down to a BF that I'm satisfied with before trying to bulk. Given that I've had elevated liver enzymes in the past I'm not really a fan of anything methylated to be honest. Of the three products Blackstone carries the Trenabol has me the most interested. I'd be stacking it with test and deca.


The original SDMZ is absolutely perfect for a cut. You  will likely add LBM in a calorie deficit if nutrition and training are dialed in. Just stay very well hydrated and use cycle support. Obviously no partying or acetaminophen.


----------



## anabolicinsider (Apr 9, 2013)

This is the exact stack that I had my last order haven't started it yet but I'm sure once my coach has my cut diet in he will  work in some of the products and I'm really excited to see how I react to them

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> The original SDMZ is absolutely perfect for a cut. You  will likely add LBM in a calorie deficit if nutrition and training are dialed in. Just stay very well hydrated and use cycle support. Obviously no partying or acetaminophen.



Yeah stopping my social drinking which is 1-2 once a week on boys night out. I'm ending that, and I don't ever take any Tylenol or any other pills like it. When I get ready to add the SDMZ into my cycle I'll consider doing a thread on my results or progress with labs etc.. Still interested in this Trenabol.


----------

